# The Fully-Trainable Hubby



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

My hubby Ulrich is not truly 'a dog person,' and has never been around dogs much. He really loves Grimm! However, hubby is one of those people who reflexively zips their hands upwards & away when a dog comes over to kiss 'em, who backs away as a dog moves into his space, steps over the dog who is laying on the carpet instead of shuffling on through, who gives eye contact at the same time he is trying to tell the dog (with chatter, not known commands) to end an interaction. However, he loves Grimm. He wants to learn to be a better leader, learn leadership skills regarding daily living with and interacting with a dog. He asked which books are best to learn this, and many of our fave books (Patricia McConnell, Jan Fennell, C. Millan, etc) are available in German.... but not all the great books are.

Can you reccomend books that are good for someone needing to learn to use space, bodylanguage, tone of voice, eye contact, to establish leadership? Leadership & understanding dogs views on our interactions with them re leadership are what we're after for hubby. I am so grateful he is interested, open, curious, and willing to learn! I feel Grimm will be a more relaxed, settled dog with two consistant, firm-but-fair leaders who love him so much. Thanks for reccomendations!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

The best thing would be to send the two of them to a class. That way your husband's body language can get critiqued on the spot, and here's the BIG advantage - not by you!.

We both took our first dog to classes, and I think we learned more than the dog. And since criticism was being offered by a third party, that was helpful too!

dd


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear Ulrich wants to be a better leader with Grimm! All those books and dvd's will give him lots of good things to think about during his treatment. Im only familiar with the books you've already listed, sorry i cant be much help, but Im really happy to hear Ulrich is in good spirits and has found a new "hobby" so to speak to keep him busy!


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

It's going to be difficult to find only one book that covers all aspects. There are books who either explain how dogs learn, or others on how to establish dominance, but since they are kinda contrary, you prob. won't find it all in one. 

If you still believe that dogs need to be dominated (as I gather from your post), maybe then Fennel is the book you should get for Ulrich. I haven't read any of her books, but imagine it's much better then any Milan has to offer.

If you're rather interested that he learns how dogs learn Jean Donaldson's "Hunde sind anders" or "Die Welt in seinem Kopf. Über das Lernverhalten von Hunden" by Schneider are good.


----------

